# Cable Costs Once Again Raise



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Just noticed this article on-line for San Antonio and the increase for Time-Warner in San Antonio. Prices continue to go up for this company.


httpTime-Warner Raises Cable TV Rates
LAST UPDATE: 11/16/2004 12:08:19 PM
Posted By: Jim Forsyth

Time-Warner cable has increased cable TV rates for almost all of it's San Antonio are customers, 1200 WOAI news reported today. 

The average cable bill went up about five percent effective November first, with rates changing at different levels for different tiers of cable customers, Time-Warner's Jon Gary Herrera said. 

"It's just not Time Warner Cable, it's everybody who is providing programming," Herrera told 1200 WOAI's Bud Little. "Cable rates continue to increase." 

The basic cable TV package, which is just channels 2 through 22, went up about 60 cents a month, while the standard package, which is all of the non digital channels through 99, went up by about two and a half dollars a month. And to make things worse, Time-Warner 'pro rated' the increase, which means some customers will see even higher bills in November. 

"Depending on where your bill cycle ran, you may see an additional increase, because we pro rated some of those dates, depending on where November first landed," Hererra said. 

It's the second Time-Warner rate increase in two years. 

Herrera says customers had plenty of notice. He says a 'flier' informing customers of the increase was included in the October bill. 

Time-Warner is by far the largest cable TV provider in the San Antonio area.


----------



## redfishhunter (Aug 5, 2004)

elbyj said:


> Just noticed this article on-line for San Antonio and the increase for Time-Warner in San Antonio. Prices continue to go up for this company.
> 
> httpTime-Warner Raises Cable TV Rates
> LAST UPDATE: 11/16/2004 12:08:19 PM
> ...


Fell lucky try Adelphia...Raise every 3 months...No joke...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Is it a HUGE increase every three months or just a small amount every three months instead of a larger increase once a year?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

elbyj said:


> Just noticed this article on-line for San Antonio and the increase for Time-Warner in San Antonio. Prices continue to go up for this company.


I saw that today. Makes me glad I don't subscribe to cable around here. If course, I do subscribe to Roadrunner but those rates seems to stay pretty steady.

What do you think of all this rain we are having today? We had a couple of lightning strikes just above our house and the creek is filling up behind us. I won't be surprised if our backyard fence is gone tomorrow morning.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah I dropped the Adelphia h*ll hole last year 

The only cable can ads are so pathetic it's funny... They've even realized they're sorry by compairing themselves to chocolate...

http://www.onlycablecan.com/

and they use a dish network dish in their products. I guess they really hate them because of the stronger cable attacks than directv.

If you click on the "Is cable better than the dish" link you'll see what my dish sorta looked like after hurricane Jeanne 

Half of their claims are bogus and no longer vaild anyways, yet they still use them, figures it's cable...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Adelphia in my area offers me 2-26, 2 is HBO for like $15 and one other station is static. Thats all you get and its about $30 a month. Lots of satellites out here. Its all analog too.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I may just give cable a call.... just to see what kind of offering they have. Then, I will go and laugh in their face. 

Oh, BTW, did I mention that my friends are thanking me for recommending DirecTV? Or that a lot of people have a Dish mounted now? Hmmmm....


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Chris --- You and I both doing the same thing. I am getting Road Runner from Time-Warner, but that is it! Debating their new offering for Digiphone, but having the two lines is not going to be cost effective. Of course, I could keep one line with AT&T as a backup for the numerous times when the cable is out. 

Yep, a lot of rain last night. Cibolo creek in our area is running high and any more rain, we could have a flood in the Northeast part of town.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

If you're getting only RoadRunner from Time Warner, and not any cable TV, watch out. If you're paying more than $42/mo, you're getting ripped off. You can switch to Earthlink Cable modem. No technician has to come out, they just flip a switch. The charges are still on a Time Warner bill. Your e-mail will change, but if you are paying $50 or $55 then it's probably worth it. Same modem you have now, and no computer changes needed other than setup for a new e-mail.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

elbyj said:


> Chris --- You and I both doing the same thing. I am getting Road Runner from Time-Warner, but that is it! Debating their new offering for Digiphone, but having the two lines is not going to be cost effective. Of course, I could keep one line with AT&T as a backup for the numerous times when the cable is out.
> 
> Yep, a lot of rain last night. Cibolo creek in our area is running high and any more rain, we could have a flood in the Northeast part of town.


I also was looking at the Digiphone but the only thing I hate about any IP type phone is the dang delay. I know it's less than a second but it's enough to drive me crazy.



Mike Richardson said:


> If you're getting only RoadRunner from Time Warner, and not any cable TV, watch out. If you're paying more than $42/mo, you're getting ripped off. You can switch to Earthlink Cable modem. No technician has to come out, they just flip a switch. The charges are still on a Time Warner bill. Your e-mail will change, but if you are paying $50 or $55 then it's probably worth it. Same modem you have now, and no computer changes needed other than setup for a new e-mail.


That's interesting. Didn't know that. I think I'm paying something like $48 through Time Warner.


----------



## midnight75 (Jun 25, 2004)

Yep, they must have gone up all around. The cable company in my area just hiked their rates over $2. The people who are still with cable in my area now pay around $42 per month for 53 channels. Makes me wonder why anyone is still with them, when you get DirecTV total choice plus for the same amount of money & get over double the channels.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

elbyj said:


> Just noticed this article on-line for San Antonio and the increase for Time-Warner in San Antonio. Prices continue to go up for this company.
> 
> httpTime-Warner Raises Cable TV Rates
> LAST UPDATE: 11/16/2004 12:08:19 PM
> ...


Why am I not surprised? I just downgraded from AT180 to AT120 because me co-pay for medical went up $380.76.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I just got a notice in the mail today that Comcast is adding WGN to their "limited service" (their cheapest tier) at the channel 18 position. They seem very proud of this fact. But... they don't mention that they are moving Fox News from 18 to 73, deleting it from the same package. I keep the "limited service" package only so I can check up on city council meetings (it's like watching a train wreck). :lol:


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Mike Richardson said:


> If you're getting only RoadRunner from Time Warner, and not any cable TV, watch out. If you're paying more than $42/mo, you're getting ripped off. You can switch to Earthlink Cable modem. No technician has to come out, they just flip a switch. The charges are still on a Time Warner bill. Your e-mail will change, but if you are paying $50 or $55 then it's probably worth it. Same modem you have now, and no computer changes needed other than setup for a new e-mail.


I switched from RoadRunner to Earthlink last spring, and had nothing but trouble. I finally determined that it was because I have a router, allowing multiple computers to access the web. Earthlink doesn't support routers. I switched back to RoadRunner, and they gave me a reduced rate of $34.95 for a year!
BTW .. TWC raised their rates here also -- by $2.74 for standard cable and by $1 for digital (which of course requires you to have standard cable).


----------



## BurgEnder (Aug 15, 2003)

Cholly said:


> I switched from RoadRunner to Earthlink last spring, and had nothing but trouble. I finally determined that it was because I have a router, allowing multiple computers to access the web. Earthlink doesn't support routers. I switched back to RoadRunner, and they gave me a reduced rate of $34.95 for a year!
> BTW .. TWC raised their rates here also -- by $2.74 for standard cable and by $1 for digital (which of course requires you to have standard cable).


 I had Earthlink cable modem service on TWC for three years using three different routers(I kept upgrading due to new features) with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Cholly said:


> I switched from RoadRunner to Earthlink last spring, and had nothing but trouble. I finally determined that it was because I have a router, allowing multiple computers to access the web. Earthlink doesn't support routers.


RoadRunner doesn't "support" routers either. I've used Earthlink for two years with 3 different routers (SMC, Linksys, Apple Airport).

RoadRunner Cable and Earthlink Cable use the exact same network. If you do a traceroute, and you have Earthlink, your data will go through the RoadRunner network. You have an Earthlink IP address, but this is superficial. RoadRunner and Earthlink Cable use the same network, the same cable lines, the same modem, the same billing, even the same tech support (you call RoadRunner if you have service problems, and Earthlink if you have configuration problems, for example, if the internet works, but e-mail doesn't, you call Earthlink).


----------



## midnight75 (Jun 25, 2004)

Richard King said:


> I just got a notice in the mail today that Comcast is adding WGN to their "limited service" (their cheapest tier) at the channel 18 position. They seem very proud of this fact. But... they don't mention that they are moving Fox News from 18 to 73, deleting it from the same package. I keep the "limited service" package only so I can check up on city council meetings (it's like watching a train wreck). :lol:


Sounds all to familiar. My former cable company used to do that all the time (I'm sure that they still do). I remember the last channel swap they made before I dumped them. They announced that they were adding Turner Classic Movies & seemed so very proud of it. They did not mention, however, that they were dropping American Movie Classics in the process.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

midnight75 said:


> They announced that they were adding Turner Classic Movies & seemed so very proud of it. They did not mention, however, that they were dropping American Movie Classics in the process.


Given the choice between Turner Classic Movies and Another Movie Channel (No, I can't bring myself to calling them "American Movie Classics" anymore especially after adding commercials and having their classic movie selection reduced), I would choose Turner Classic Movies.

Still, it is petty. We get all three movie channels (which, IMNSHO, are better than the premium movie packages), but the cable companies are being forced to choose. When push comes to shove when it comes to controlling rates, often it's the niche channels which get the shaft while the sports channels reign in the dollars.


----------

